# Germany Touring - Lake Constance Perhaps



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We travelled through the Mosel Valley last summer and it was fantastic, we also returned to Trier back in January which was very nice but very very cold.

Anyway, I have 4 weeks leave coming up for the last two weeks in June first two weeks in July and have Tesco Vouchers which will expire soon, so best put them to use!

I have read some good reports on here about Lake Constance and the Black Forrest Areas.

Can anyone give me any recommendations of places to visit routes to go to take it all in, or any other tips you may be able to give.

We are seasoned travellers who have travelled around europe for the last 20 years, so looking specifically on routes and places to visit and in particular any recommended Stellplatz to stay on.

Many thanks

Stewart


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We are at the moment on a site at Lake Constance having moved from the Uberlingen side of the lake. The weather has not been good, but is forecast to change on Tuesday. We are on an acsi site name of Camping Willam, but the acsi stops this Friday for a week or two, it will be another public holiday no doubt. It is quite a nice site but we are the only English people here as we were for most of our time on the other site. The service areas are exceptionally clean in Germany but you do need tokens or coins for everything & your electric is expensive.
All in all we do enjoy it here especially Uberlingen which is why we keep coming back.
Hope you give Germany a try & enjoy it.
Kind regards
Sylke


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stewart,

Heres a few stellplatze we have visited over the years..

>Insel Reichenau< Nice little spot just over the road from the lake, great flat cycle routes all around the island. Very popular, arrive early for a slot.

http://reichenau.de/index.php?id=190&L=2

>Uberlingen<
Motorhome parking on the outskirts of the town but not by the lake.

>Radolfzell<
By a sportscentre within walking distance of the town and lake.

>Lindau<
Just a carpark in the town and very expensive for an overnight stay, we used it to day park and visit the town.

Its a while since we were there so prices will inevitably have gone up from those stated in the entries above.

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Lindau campsite is good, right on the lake, only 100m from Austrial border, short walk / cycle in to town 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/park-camping-lindau-campsite.html

black forest, cuckoo clocks, gateau, trees & waterfalls!

in Triberg, (all of those 4!) we stopped for the afternoon here - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/triberg-stellplatz-campsite.html
the only stellplatz / aire actually under cover! We went out of town for the night at a sports centre stellplatz (where BarryD had his trouble !)

good touring area in Black Forest, Lake C would get very busy....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oh, I forgot. Baden- Baden has a small stellplatz (no toilet dump when we were there in 08 ) - good for an overnight or 2. Buses in to town from just down the road, the Caracalla spa is lovely!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Some good tips there, we really enjoyed Wangen, a lovely town to he North of Lake Constance with a good stellplatz, look it up.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

If you've got the BordAtlas http://www.bordatlas.de/ then you won't be short of places to stop around Lake Constance - and the scenery is really lovely.
Stein am Rhein just over in Switzerland is fabulous but you'll need to pop back over into Germany if you want to stay on a Stellplatz.
Schaffhausen is just in Switzerland and is another lovely town and is close to the Rhine Falls which is worth seeing.
Friedrichshafen has the Zeppelin museum but I found it a little underwhelming.
The stellplatz at Radolfzell is very close to the lake and there is a really nice walk along the lakeside.
It's a beautiful drive through Bavaria - you must stop at Fussen to see the fairytale castle (Neuschwanstein)
To visit Munich we stayed well out at a stellplatz in Weilheim in Oberbayern. It is a 10 minute walk to the train station and you can get an express train in to Munich quite cheaply (about 40 minutes).
The Romantic Road has more castles and medieval towns than you can shake a stick at.
Ulm is worth a visit and the tram into the city centre goes right by the stellplatz.
I strongly recommend going to the German Toruist Office website http://www.made-in-germany.co.uk/germantourist.html where you can order some very good brochures which they will post out to you free of charge. 
Hope that helps


----------



## AClassHymer (Apr 30, 2013)

The Bodensee is beautiful with lots of stellplatz. Aim to arrive around lunchtime. Sites we've tried are quite cramped and full in season. 

Visit Bregenz and look at the floating opera set - Magic Flute this year. once you are on the lake there are boats linking everywhere, including going into Switzerland.

Bavaria is amazing - Nesselwang, Wank, Fussen, Oberstdorf all have excellent stellplatz, to name but a few.

In the Black Forest you can get a visitors card when you stay on a campsite or stellplatz - this gives you free travel throughout the region. Very useful to motorhomers! 

You don't find many Brits in these areas!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

The Clock Museum at Furtwangen is well worth a visit. Everything from clocks with wooden clockwork to the latest atomic timekeeping.


----------

